# Will this affect him negatively in halter shows?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

At a local level, i wouldnt think so. 

Thats based solely on my own experience though. My mare has a large, raised scar like that. Ive shown her halter locally and at every show ive gone to, we have placed 1st or 2nd out of 10+ entries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

For local shows...probably not. halter is mainly based on confo.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok good yeah we're just doing local stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

no blemish is supposed to be judged against. Only genetic defect.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't think so, because like in the NZ showing world, scars etc are thought of as "human error" so are not judged against, whereas conformation faults are judged against


----------

